# picking up tomorrow mayby?



## tylersweeney22 (Apr 24, 2010)

so what do you think here
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/1707359270.html

what kind of pit is this any ideal they arnt to sure. but they were going to take it to the pound , they cant afford to keep him anymore.
looks kinda skinny too


----------



## tylersweeney22 (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone kind of looks like my old jeep i had do get rid of it just so happend he dosnt like babies. i still visit my friend took him in.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I would snap him up in a heart beat he looks kinda like my Marley  So cute good luck with him


----------



## tylersweeney22 (Apr 24, 2010)

will be here in a few hours cant wait ill post some better pics up.


----------

